

Efene - a little more object oriented (a language for the erlang vm) - marianoguerra
http://efene.tumblr.com/post/1146316926/a-little-more-object-oriented

======
marianoguerra
I'm the creator of efene, if you have any question let me know.

------
extension
I like the idea of offering a choice of syntax for the same language.
Generally speaking, I don't see why syntax and semantics need to be as coupled
as they are.

